# Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!



## xdestiny (14. März 2009)

*Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!*

Ich habe vor, mir nen Spiele-PC zusammenbauen und wollte dabei eigentlich mATX-Board und Gehäuse benutzen. Da in das von mir auserkorene Gehäuse leider auch nur mATX-Netzteile, muss ich das also auch noch besorgen.

Bisher hab ich leider keines gefundenk, das auch nur annährend genügend Leistung bringt. Das höchste das ich gefunden habe leistet 400W.

Nun die Frage: Habt ihr irgendeinen Tipp, wo ich micro ATX Netzteile mit mehr Leistung kriege?

Geplantes Setup:

Phenom II X4 940
HD 4870 1G oder GTX 260
any mATX Mainboard
4GB RAM

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## fadade (14. März 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!*

Also ich betreibe, wie du meiner Signatur entlesen kannst ein ähnlich stromdurstiges System (wegen OC), und besitze das Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E6 350W; selbst bei FurMark+Prime95 nixxx an Stabilitätsschwankungen, aber wenn du den Prozzi ein weinig untertaktest/undervoltest, dürfte ein 400W NT reichen

PS: pls definiere mATX-NT!!


----------



## johnnyGT (14. März 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!*

was ist das denn für ein gehäuse???


----------



## fadade (14. März 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!*

Also meiner Meinung nach passen normale ATX-NTs auch in Mikro-ATX-Gehäuse!!!

Nur eben nicht in ITX-Gehäuse...


----------



## xdestiny (14. März 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!*

Es handelt sich um folgendes Gehäuse:

Micro ATX HTPC Tower 810 bei eBay.de: Mini-PC-Gehäuse (endet 03.04.09 13:34:31 MESZ)

Wie in der Beschreibung zu sehen ist das Gehäuse etwa 14cm breit, normale ATX-Netzteile haben allerdings eine Breite von ~15cm.


----------



## fadade (14. März 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!*

Das ist ein nirmales Gehäuse und dementsprechend kannste auch normale NTs einbauen!!!!


z.B. das hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Energie&l2=Netzteile&l3=bis+600+Watt

nur eben wirds mit dem ein wenig eng, da die Kabel da alle lose rumhängen... solltest also lieber eines mit modularem Kabelmanagement nehmen!!!


----------



## xdestiny (14. März 2009)

*AW: Netzteil für Micro-ATX-Gehäuse!*

Wie kommst du jetzt darauf, dass es ein normales ATX-Gehäuse ist?

Die Maße des Gehäuses sind ( LxBxH ) 383 x 136 x                                                      354 mm. Leider stehen bei dem von dir vorgeschlagenen NT keine Angaben zur Größe. Wenn ich mir aber ein anderes ATX-NT angucke (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - bis 600 Watt - Asus Atlas A-45GA, wo die Maße angegeben sind (150 mm x 86 mm x 140 mm), dann sieht man, dass dieses garantiert nicht reinpassen würde. Meines Wissens haben ATX-NTs immer eine Breite von 15cm, was für das Gehäuse zuviel sind.

Entweder brauch ich ein ATX was schmaler ist oder eben ein mATX-NT.


----------

